# 2004 E46 Business CD PDF?



## chaz34 (Jan 8, 2008)

Would anyone here have a link to the Business CD Manual PDF?

My car is a 2004 325xi. I did find the operators manual online at BMW but not the Radio guide. 

I have searched everywhere here and asked BMW but they refered me to my local dealer. I would like to download it if I could.....

Thanks!


----------



## itzeug (Feb 22, 2006)

i think its the simplest radio ever created, what exactly do you need help with? switching radio stations?


----------



## chaz34 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have the basics down but I would like to have the manual just for my records. 

Are there environment settings I can change? Stadium, hall, jazz etc....

Can the sucker play MP3's?

What does PTY stand for? I have RDS selected and I can see the stations and song names scrolling across the screen but PTY?

How do I find the code before I disconnect battery? 

Just stuff like that......Thanks.


----------

